# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  ايفون يوغو اسبانيا ثمن جديد 4, 4s , 5, 5c & 5s

## vipstgsm

ايفون يوغو اسبانيا ثمن جديد4, 4s, 5, 5c& 5s    *Contact 
                                      0668950066  Whatsapp, Viber, iMessage     
                                                        skype : gsm azzeddine** 
                                                          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

